# Going to the bathroom with baby?



## pfamilygal

My sister was absolutely grossed out!

I had Abby in a high back carry in a mei tai. She was sleeping. I went to the bathroom with Abby still in the mei tai. My sister thought that was sick.

I do this all the time. At home, out to eat, everywhere. Am I nuts?


----------



## sweetest

Ive done this many times! And with a baby in the sling at that! (you have to lean forward a bit :LOL )

Going to the bathroom alone is the out of ordinary event in my house - dd now sits on her little potty everytime I go :LOL


----------



## kavamamakava

I do it all the time. Out of desperation, I've tandem nursed on the pot


----------



## HelloKitty

Yep I do it all the time too. If you're a sicko I guess we all are!!! :LOL

I've also nursed on the potty out of desparation... haven't had to tandem nurse there yet though, DS#3 is good about waiting a few minutes


----------



## milkymama1104

Oh, yeah. No problems with holding dd and using the toilet. If you gotta go, you gotta go! We've nursed on the toilet, read books on the toilet, sang songs on the toilet.....Now, if I say that I have to use the toilet dd runs to the bathroom and points at the toilet! :LOL I can't seem to remember what the word "privacy" means!


----------



## jaye_p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pfamilygal*
I do this all the time. At home, out to eat, everywhere. Am I nuts?

Heck no!!! I have a HN baby who screams, not cries, but SCREAMS if I set him down on the floor next to me in the bathroom. So I rarely get to pee alone - he's almost always either sitting in my lap or hanging on me in a sling. I figure, it doesn't bother him, why should it bother me? That's what being a mommy is all about -figuring out what works & doing it, no matter what other people say!


----------



## gretasmommy

So, some people get to use the bathroom *alone????!!!!!*_

Not in my house! I am not sure I would be able to do my business without an audience!_


----------



## Carolinamidwife

All the time! Seriously. I would, honestly, rather balance her on my head than set her down in a public bathroom. Shudder.

Here's a good story for anyone grossed out by it, lol. I drove my 2 kids cross country by myself when Stella had just turned 1. On day 2 I got BAD food poisoning, like knock people down and run to the bathroom sick. I had to find a random mall in Tennessee, throw Stella onto my back in the Ella Roo and run with both kids. The car was so pakced I had not even brought a stroller so it was on my back or nothing. It was a nasty bathroom, Max was 5 so he could keep his hands to himself. I wore Stella on my back throughout my entire ordeal and I had to repeat it several times over the next 2 days of driving. I would have been in big trouble without babywearing!


----------



## pfamilygal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gretasmommy*
So, some people get to use the bathroom *alone????!!!!!*_
_
_
_
_
Seriously! I would love to read my OWN book on the potty, instead of "Bread and Jam for Frances" . Sigh....

We were in the ladies room at Target the other day and I was being visited by AF. My son sees my pad and screams "Oh my goodness, Mommy, you're bleeding. You need a bandaid! We need some help in here!"

I had to wait til all the snickering ladies left the room before I could show my face







: ._


----------



## pfamilygal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheena*
All the time! Seriously. I would, honestly, rather balance her on my head than set her down in a public bathroom. Shudder.

Here's a good story for anyone grossed out by it, lol. I drove my 2 kids cross country by myself when Stella had just turned 1. On day 2 I got BAD food poisoning, like knock people down and run to the bathroom sick. I had to find a random mall in Tennessee, throw Stella onto my back in the Ella Roo and run with both kids. The car was so pakced I had not even brought a stroller so it was on my back or nothing. It was a nasty bathroom, Max was 5 so he could keep his hands to himself. I wore Stella on my back throughout my entire ordeal and I had to repeat it several times over the next 2 days of driving. I would have been in big trouble without babywearing!

Been there, done that! I was at Target (what is it with me and Target bathrooms?) with Nate when he was only a few weeks old and got sick. So I have him in a snugli while I explode from both ends. Sitting on the pot and throwing up in the maxi pad disposal thingie. And trying not to get it on the screaming baby.....oh, bad memories.


----------



## APRYL

!


----------



## slightly crunchy

And it is gross because....?????

I am guessing your sister does not have children? What child under 2 or even 3 lets you have privacy in the bathroom? :LOL None I have ever heard of.


----------



## simply me

Oh my gosh i wish i could pee alone!!! All 3 of mine think its so funnt to go potty with mommy... DH doesn't let me go in peace either...


----------



## Llyra

Oh heck, I have sat on the pot with DD in any number of carriers, sat her on on my knee, and even once had her in a back carry, and I had to sit down facing the wrong way! What's sick about it? I'm sure when she's a toddler she'll be watching me pee still--- what better way to learn how to use the toilet than to watch mama and daddy do it? Lately I have to be careful because she likes to eat the toilet paper, and once my Mei Tai strap fell in the toilet water, but otherwise-- no big deal!


----------



## SlingMomEsq

...........sigh.......I can BARELY remember peeing alone.......if my two toddlers are otherwise happily occupied and see me go for the restroom they STOP what they are doing because they are so curious! Bathrooms are fascinating places around here!

Might I also add that you are a smart cookie....high back carry in a MT is the BEST way to pee....! Straps are higher up to avoid the toilet! :LOL


----------



## HelloKitty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slightly crunchy*
I am guessing your sister does not have children? What child under 2 or even 3 lets you have privacy in the bathroom? :LOL None I have ever heard of.

I was just going to say the same thing! Carrier or no carrier - no one has privacy in the bathroom with little ones!

And actually I can think of a lot grosser things then that... like this morning my toddler who has taken to running around naked all the time didn't make it to the potty and pooped on the floor again. Now that's gross. Bring her over my house!!!!!!!! :LOL


----------



## lilylove

Quote:


Originally Posted by *APRYL*
I go to the bathroom with Shyann on me all the time.. What am I supose to do take her off and hang her up on the purse hook?!?!









:


----------



## pfamilygal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slightly crunchy*
And it is gross because....?????

I am guessing your sister does not have children? What child under 2 or even 3 lets you have privacy in the bathroom? :LOL None I have ever heard of.

Nope, she has 3 under 5.


----------



## HelloKitty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pfamilygal*
Nope, she has 3 under 5.

WOW - I'm SHOCKED!!! She gets to go potty by herself??? I'm also jealous :LOL

Kitty


----------



## Mrs Dimples

Uh, that's crazy. bHow is it gross? I'm confused. What's grosser. wearing a little one on the pot or putting them down on the disgusting floor or the disgusting changing table? It's a baby, it needs to be held! I don't think I went to the bathroom without wearing my son for the first year of his life. And although he's not on my person anymore, he's definitely right there with me!

What planet does your sister live on, and how many nannies does she have to watch her three little ones while she evacuates in peace and quiet?!


----------



## MamaFae

Quote:

I figure, it doesn't bother him, why should it bother me? That's what being a mommy is all about -figuring out what works & doing it, no matter what other people say!
Amen sister!!!!

Quote:

We were in the ladies room at Target the other day and I was being visited by AF. My son sees my pad and screams "Oh my goodness, Mommy, you're bleeding. You need a bandaid! We need some help in here!"
Ouch it hurts to laugh this hard at 7 months pregnant!!!







:

But serisouly no it isn't sick, it is necessity. Heck part of me thinks that one of the reasons that baby wearing was invented in the first place (thousands of years ago) besides keeping the babies from getting eaten by lions was so the mamas had a place to put them when they needed to go!

I have managed going with one in the sling, one on my lap, and reading to them at the same time. It is a badge of honor I say that we are able to take care of our own needs without missing a stride in the mothering department!

I just don't get people who get all grossed out or flusted by natural processes, especially when it comes to babies.

Still laughing btw,
N~


----------



## merpk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gretasmommy*
So, some people get to use the bathroom *alone????!!!!!*_

_
_
_
_

Was just about to type that myself. :LOL It's one of the things that makes me nuts, the few times I get to go to the bathroom by myself, always when DH is home, he'll nag me to hurry out.









Oh, and it's much easier to have a baby in the sling or some type of carrier in the bathroom, absolutely ... you have your hands free that way.









Have nursed, tandem nursed, read books to and played peekaboo and the eensyweensyspider while on the pot, not to mention having deep discussions about sharing toys and playing with friends and how we should deal with [fillintheblank] while in there, too.










Only problem I can see with a baby on your back while on the toilet is if the baby can reach a low shelf or something like that. Otherwise? Ya' gotta do whatcha gotta do.








_


----------



## bethwl

Did you ask her what about it was gross? It's not like you're using the tip of your Ellaroo for toilet paper. Especially in a high-back carry. I used to do it with a pouch that was too big and therefore hung a little low. I had to kind of swing her out and plop down on the toilet at just the right moment. And now that dd is 19 months, no one pees alone in this house. Not just mommy or daddy, but anyone who comes in the house is going to have someone who wants to accompany them to the potty.


----------

